# 2012 Nitro Z7 (thoughts?)



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

So after researching and talking to several people about my new boat purchase next month, I've decided to get the new Nitro Z7. (unless I somehow get talked out of it) 

Seems like a great fishing boat with plenty of space and storage without having to break the bank. I have been looking at Tracker Targa's, Lund 1875, Nitro Z6 and a few other bass boats.

What other criteria should I look into before purchase?

A little about myself:
This will be my first boat.
A lot of people have told me to consider Aluminum boats first.
I will be mostly bass/crappie/cat/walleye fishing.
I do want to start partaking in local tournaments.
I won't have more than 3 people with me at a time.

My budget is right around 20-30k


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd look at that one Babyhuey is selling. '11 I think. Maybe save a tons of cash.

Did you look at Bass Cat?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you want to start fishing local tournaments, I'm assuming that more than 80% of your fishing is for bass. I'd get the Z7 for sure. They are sweet boats, and like you said, you would be hard pressed to find a better boat for the money. If you do end up getting the Z7, do yourself a favor. Make sure you get it with the 150 and get the highest thrust trolling motor you can. If you don't, you'll end up regretting it. It's a lot cheaper to do on the initial purchase than it is later on down the road.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

That is one of the only draw backs of the Nitro and Tracker boats they outfit them with the lower end accessories and you end up paying a lot more then you think you would,to get it set up the way it should be.But I have not heard any more bad things about them.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

If you fish erie often.Run away from tracker marine group.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just because KVD fishes one, would not sway my purchase. I imagine he has all the high dollar stuff installed on his boat. There are many good boats out there and some great ones also. I would ask and check with the real bass fisherman on here and buy a boat with good resell value and one that holds up well. Also check with fisherman on Iboats.com for recommedations. My opinion only.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I looked at Nitro before I bought my Ranger. Nice boats, but as someone else said, they outfit them with the lowest grade electronics, outboard, and trolling motor. By the time you upgrade to what you "need" or "want," the price will be on par with Ranger and Triton... close to Bass Cat and Champion. 

I've owned a couple of different boats, but my Ranger is the end all. I have no desire to ever own anything else. I thought Ranger was a bunch of hype... until I bought one. I could have saved myself a lot of money if I would have just sucked it up and bought one to begin with... just my experience on the matter.

Added: You could do like I did and pick up a used, well-maintained Ranger 521 for your budget.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

When I bought my boat, there was a 2011 Ranger Z118 with a Merc Opti Pro XS 150, Merc Smartcraft System, Sea Star hydraulic steering, 80lb Minn Kota, Ranger 3 bank on board charger, Lowrance HDS5 at the console, Lowrance Mark 5x at the bow, boat matching fiberglass fenders on the trailer, aluminum wheels and swing away tongue at the same dealer. IIRC they were asking $33k, and that was last year. It's still advertised on their site and probably cheaper since it's last year's model. I went to the Nitro website and built a boat with comparable options and you are at $31,495 without the matching fenders on the trailer.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i'll have to look into that


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I had an aluminum deep V Tracker for 19 years. It held up pretty well over all. I was pleased with it except for, like everyone else said, they are underpowered and under equipped. That's the hook that pulls you in. The advertised price in well under what other similar boats go for. You need to price the boat out with all the bells and whistles you want and then see where the price ends up. Get everything you want now. The last thing you want to do is buy a new boat that you will have for years and years and not have a couple options that you regret not purchasing in the first place.

Your biggest task right now is to figure out what options you want. Talk to other fishermen, tournament guys especially, because that's what you want to do and figure out what options you want. Load up the Tracker and see what the price is. Then compare to other boats. Who knows the Tracker might come out on top anyway but make an honest apples-to-apples comparison when they are rigged the same. 

Another thing to consider is resale value. Do you plan on keeping this boat for a few years or a lot longer. Pay a little more now for a boat that keeps its value longer.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm looking into LUND's currently.

and i thought fishing was tough..finding the right boat is AJKSDHAJKWBDAJB


----------

